# brand spanking new...dog show coming up too!



## diz (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello every one,

Im new to the forum and new to showing. I own a male GSP and love the breed so much I want to get into showing.

He is 16 months old and we have attended three local ring craft classes so far (held on wednesday) I know it would have been better if he had ventured out to these classes when he was a little pup but back then it hadn't event entered my mind to show him.

We have our first show in a couple of weeks and i'm really worried we will not be ready (however I do have a sense of humor so if it all goes terribly wrong on the day ...hay ho!) 

The problem I am having is my quietly confident dog is not so confident with out his other half...my Weime 22 month old bitch.

When at home my GSP will stand beautifully as he is confident in his own environment. When we go out for walks he holds his tail well and looks the part. However at Ring Craft Classes he goes into him self. He will stand well and let the judge go over him however his back slightly arches which does not make him look his best.

When we walk the triangle and straight up hand down he moves with out interest or confidence with his tail between his legs. Obviously I would like him to enjoy him self but he seems disconcerted that my other dog is not with him. I would love him to have confidence with out having to be with my other dog but not sure how to achieve this... 

Obviously I would like him to work well in the ring for our first show so any helpful tips on getting him to walk proudly with tail up and also stand with out a hunched back will be gratefully received, but most importantly of all helping him to have 'self confidence' without the aid of his pack mate is one of my priorities. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

we see a lot of this problem with the larger breeds inside, once we move outside in the summer the problem dissapears............some dogs dont like to be confined in small halls, i have one american cocker i cant take to classes or smaller indoor shows he just acts like i have beaten him with a big stick! out side hes a stunner!....luckily we have all the outdoor companion shows and other shows coming up, once he is confident outsidehe will be better inside!.........my yank is just a whimp! last week he wouldnt go into the kitchen becase my husband had bought in a bag of logs !
good luck at the shows but get out and about to the companion shows for extra practice!
Pauline


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Good luck with your first show have you any piccys


----------



## pcarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Good Luck With your show days. Just have fun with your pet. I am sure everything will be ok. Pauline


----------



## JA12 (Mar 31, 2008)

The trick to confidence in the show ring is to attend as many shows as you can and if you get there early enough, take a few circuits around a ring before the show starts.

You need to get him used to the environment and the atmosphere of a show.

Once he becomes an "old hand" his confidence in the ring should improve.

You are unfortunate that you have started late in his life and now can only show in the Junior or Open classes as it is in the "puppy" classes that dogs usually get this experience when there is no pressure to behave well!

If you can find a "Ring craft" training course near you, that could help as he will gain experience in "showing" with strange dogs of all shapes and sizes around him.


----------



## angel 22 (Apr 13, 2008)

just go and enjoy the day if you are placed its an added bonus if you are relaxed you will help to give the dog confidence just remember it can take years to train a dog for the show ring have fun let us know how you get on


----------



## halisa (May 30, 2009)

We also have a similar issue. We own a beautiful parti-color cocker spaniel bitch. She is just 18 months old, so she is in open class now. Our bitch stands on the table very well, moves very smooth and has a great coat. The only problem she has is once she gets in the ring her tail will not come up. Outside of the ring she is normally okay, although sometimes when you put her show lead on her she will drop the tail. Does anybody have any other ideas.:crying:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We have been having a problem lately with my young whippet Simba. He goes to pieces when he's on the table and hunches his back. He too is very reliant on his best mate his twin sister Amber. To try to solve the problem I have been taking him to ringcraft without Amber and taking with me a large amount of liver. I put him on the table and as the person goes over him it is working the last show he was much more relaxed and allowed 2 different judges to go over him 1 was a woman the other a man its men he objects to mostly.

As I think some one else has said try to get to the show early and take hi into the ring and ptactice moving him before to many other people get there. If there is a friendly helpful person there ask them to go over him. We did this with Simba at the shows and it did help him. Is he food or toy orientated if he hes food orientated then take plenty of treats for him if he is more interested in toys have a small toy in your pocket and make sure he knows it is there.

GOOD LUCK AT YOUR SHOW.


----------

